
Brooklyn Burger King Delivered Beef Whoppers to Customers Expecting ‘Impossible’ - adwi
https://ny.eater.com/2019/6/6/18652268/burger-king-impossible-whopper-nyc-fake-order
======
adrianmonk
> _asking the driver to inform people of the swap_

Everything else aside, this is a horrible way for a business to handle the
situation.

When you receive an order for something you know you definitely can't deliver,
you don't plow forward and try to fob off some substitute thing on them. You
either contact them and get their approval first, or you cancel the order.

On top of that, relying on the driver to inform them is another problem.
Drivers aren't going to be 100% reliable at that (it's not their primary
responsibility, they're in a hurry, they may fail to understand the situation,
etc.), so that's a terrible plan, and you're just asking for the situation to
go bad.

------
ptah
This is pretty egregious for vegans and other with protected religious beliefs
that prohibits consumption of meat/beef. what is the legal recourse?

~~~
Mikeb85
Why would there be a legal recourse?

If someone has a strong religious aversion to a product, why are they eating
in a restaurant that serves that product? Furthermore, their religion dictates
they only eat meats blessed by a cleric of their religion, last I checked non-
halal or kosher restaurants aren't sourcing halal/kosher meats. And vegans
aren't a protected religious group.

~~~
ptah
vegans are protected in the UK

~~~
thoughtstheseus
Protected from what?

~~~
elbrian
I took 20 seconds to Google "vegans protected UK" and find this article for
you:

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/vegans-
discr...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/vegans-
discrimination-equality-act-case-tribunal-jordi-casamitjana-a8664551.html)

~~~
duxup
Your 20 seconds of googling got an article that talks about "may get" and
doesn't really explain how that would apply to this situation.

Just being protected and getting the wrong food at a restaurant doesn't
necessarily follow that you've got legal recourse to do anything.

~~~
elbrian
> Your 20 seconds of googling got an article that talks about "may get" and
> doesn't really explain how that would apply to this situation.

That wasn't part of your question.

Do you typically rely on others to read your mind, while asking questions?

------
duxup
I feel like if you're eating someplace and something on the menu is absolutely
not acceptable to you... you're always taking some risk. Everyone has had
their orders mixed up in various ways here or there.

That's not fair, but it is just a very real thing that could happen.

------
kayfox
Having observed my roomies trying to sort out ordering stuff off these
delivery companies' apps, talking about things listed in the menu the
restaurant doesn't actually do and all that, I have a hard time believing that
this is for certain a mistake by the restaurant.

I suspect it may have been that Burger King corporate added the product and
expected franchisees to remove it or hide it until they had the product on
hand and this particular franchisee had difficulties doing that, such as it
was not noticed by the people with access to do that in the delivery app, or
access was difficult to get.

This sort of thing is to be expected when we push simple applications into
complicated environments (which the franchise fast food restaurant is a
complicated environment that seems simple at first glance) and expect it to be
easy.

------
threezero
Burger King must be known for screwing up:

[https://youtu.be/-PgfLysQua0](https://youtu.be/-PgfLysQua0)

“I know what you’re the king of - getting my fucking order wrong.”

